# My dog is sleepy/lethargic and I'm a worrywart.



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

I know this isn't a pet forum but I imagine a lot of you have dogs, so I figured I'd ask.

My dog is female, spayed, 4-5 years old, black lab mix on the smaller side, about 30 lbs. She's up to date on her vaccines and heartworm meds.

Last night and today, she seemed sleepier than usual. I don't know if it actually qualifies as lethargy - She is responsive, eating normally, and has been up and around. However, she's usually a very high energy dog. If someone knocks at the door, she usually barks and wants to investigate anyone that comes in the house, but today a few people came over and she was only vaguely interested. Usually jumps all over us when we come home, but today didn't even get up when my SO got in. She spent most of the day fast asleep or laying around with that "boo I don't feel good" dog expression.

The only factor I can think of is that we went for a walk yesterday, which didn't last very long because we're in Florida and it's 95 degrees out. She seemed to get hot and tired quickly (and so did I) so we came back and I made sure she drank plenty of water, watched for signs of heat exhaustion, she seemed fine. It wasn't until the evening that she started acting tired.

She did eat some grass last night and today, also. She does that pretty frequently, with or without vomiting. She is not vomiting now. Earlier this afternoon, I had to really bribe her to get off the couch for a treat, but more recently I was eating and she was following me around doing tricks and begging.

A little while ago I tried to examine her for lumps or sore spots and she got excited and started playing with me. And now she's been walking around with a little more spring in her step, but she still seems just a bit more tired than usual.

Typing this out, it probably sounds like nothing, but I'm a huge worrier and the internet urges me that lethargy is a sign of serious illness and I must take her to the emergency vet right away. I think that's a bit extreme, and I'm not even sure if this counts as lethargy. I'm also a little tired of rushing my animals to the vet every time they sneeze only to walk away with an all-clear and an enormous bill. I can never really tell when I'm overreacting..

Any wisdom? Do I need to chill out? I want to think she's just feeling icky, maybe the heat, and she seems to be feeling better. Can't stop myself from obsessing, though.

Thanks


----------



## Diauxie (Nov 17, 2012)

My dogs are always up for treats or going out for a walk/ride/dog park even if they haven't been feeling that great. So, I'd see if your dog is motivated by her favorite activities or not. Also see if she's dropping stools and what consistency they might be. A hard stool (constipation) or liquid stool (diarrhea) can indicate problems with digestion or diet. No stool at all in the last couple days or so could be a serious problem with intestinal blockage (not entirely uncommon with labradors from what I understand)

So yeah, one day I wouldn't get too worried but if she's still feeling poorly at the end of the second day, I'd look into taking her to the vet.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------

